# Dwarf sag or E.tenellus



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello can you help me identify this plant?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like E.tenellus, the leaves are skinnier than dwarf sags.


----------



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hm, my E. tennelus micro has a lot skinnier leaves than that though, and I'm pretty sure it's not stunted or anything because it has turned a deep red color and looks great. I know the regular E. tennelus is supposed to be bigger, but..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Better photos are needed.


----------

